# Eagle Creek Campground



## Fishman

Stopped in their briefly today, as I didn't remember the accommidations and wanted see what I'de need to bring next weekend. Didn't really see many people camping in the primitive spots, but it could of been the fact it was a mud slick  Creek was muddy, but didn't appear to have much current. I drove all of Eagle Creek Rd and the creek above it looked nice and clear. With that said, hopefully it's not as muddy next weekend but oh well if is.

I guess the main thing I'm wondering, because I don't think I saw any.... is are there fire rings at the primitive camp sites? I'm going to go regardless next week, provided the camp ground isn't underwater


----------



## crappielooker

i don't think you need firering there to start the fire dooood.. we used to just set it up where there are no tents around.  have fun and drink a few with bigjohn and da boys for me..


----------



## Fishman

Awful lot of people are asking me to drink beer's for'em  Should be a fun time!

So they don't mind if you just start a fire on the ground?


----------



## crappielooker

the last time i was there, they didn't mind..


----------



## bigjohn513

there are a few fire rings down there...you should have stopped in and said hi
don't forget your fishing licence...the guys who were tent camping did and they all 3 got $97 tickets


----------



## Fishman

bigjohn513 said:


> there are a few fire rings down there...you should have stopped in and said hi
> don't forget your fishing licence...the guys who were tent camping did and they all 3 got $97 tickets


HAHA! Glad to hear it honestly. I stopped in my company vehical and since I was on the clock I didn't want to spend to much time there, I swung in basically to see the water conditions, and if there was a fire pit at the primitive site. Honestly would of stopped by but I don't know where you camper is 

Was back on White Oak and Straight creek on Monday. The carp we're already starting to spawn. In all honestly a lot of rough fish were back in the shallow clear water spawning. Carp, buffalo, shad, hogsuckers, white suckers... it was amazing really. Almost like looking into an aquarium. Either way I was excited to see the carp doing that. Friend of mine who fished the river said on Saturday they we're not doing it, so I'de say it's safe to say they're just starting meaning, hopefully there are some fish in the river for me to catch on Saturday


----------



## bigjohn513

I have the only motor home you can see from the parking lot (another moved in last weekend) I'm towards the river and as close as any permanent camper to the creek (27' winabego)..what time do you think you'll be down saturday?


----------



## Fishman

I'll be getting there between 7 and 7:30 PM  

Luckily, my girlfriend and a friend are going out early to set up the tents and start chumming, I don't get off untill 6pm on Saturdays this time of year, and it's a hair over an hour drive.

Have ya seen anyone carp fishing there latley?


----------



## bigjohn513

havent seen anyone carping but they were rolling around preaty good last weekend


----------



## Fishman

That's what I like to hear  Honestly, going for the R&R.


----------



## crappielooker

good luck doood.. the fish are always there.... hungry......


----------



## Fishman

Thanks Ak, I'll see ya this evening John.


----------



## catking

Good old Eagle Creek and BigJohns crew.... many of great times had there. I neeed to get down there bery soon as this seven day/nine hour a day job is getting me wary..... ..maybe tilt a few while I'm there...hope you all have a great time !!! DA KING !!!


----------



## Fishman

Fishing wasn't too shabby, we managed about 37#'s total of fish caught. Mostly channel cats but we did catch several carp and a couple small buffolos. The morning bite was pretty decent, with most of the fish being caught then. Sween corn and cicada's is all we used for the trip. No carp on cicadas, only cats or largemouths. Biggest carp was a hair over 10#.

The best thing about Eagle creek though was BigJohns BBQ. Holy cow! What else can I say, but thanks for setting us up with that chuck roast and the best damn BBQ beans I've ever had in my life 

Definitally want to come down again this summer. Preferablly when you got a pig on that rig out in front of you camper


----------

